# Aluminium/Stainless Steel Boiler Cap



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if anyone sells or manufactures the above fitting for a La Pavoni Europiccola, you can see on my machine that I have the stainless steel handles, just wondering if anybody knew of someone that did these, have got Tudor at coffee-sensor.com looking into it for me, also asked to look at manufacturing a lever system for steam instead of the plastic handle, will keep updating this when have some more to tell.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thinking about it a SS or Alu cap may well heat up, so may need to look at incorporating some kind of insulation material, good luck anyway


----------

